# Some Amazing Raven Pictures ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This link was posted on one of my lists this morning. I thought all you corvid fans would enjoy them: Ravens on Mount Seymour in Vancouver BC. http://ipzter.com/ravens.html

Terry


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Super pics, must have been a good photographer, its difficult to get good snaps of birds!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Those *are* incredible pictures.
Thanks for sharing them with us Terry.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Super pics, thanks for sharing, Terry.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Thanks for sharing the ravens photos and you know I am one of those corvid lovers

These pictures are stunning, so clear and crisp...obviously taken by a very expensive SLR digital or high quality 35mm regular camera. These pictures would be excellent to publish in a book about corvids. I just love seeing the contrast of the blue/black ravens against the snow. I love pictures of any bird taken in winter really, I guess it's because I come from an area with snow

Thanks again for posting the link


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Nice Pictures!
Looks like my Marvin. 
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

OMG! Goregeous Pics! I think this is a female Raven... and I wish she could meet our LOKI!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Now Some Amazing Crow Pictures*

These were taken by the same person as the raven photos. I'm including a post from her as it contains new URL's for the raven pictures:

_Thank you for your compliments on my RAVEN photos.

I'm very happy to share some CROW photos with you now! 
http://ipzter.com/crows/

I've changed the links to the RAVENS
http://ipzter.com/ravens/
http://ipzter.com/ravens2/_

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Ooooh, look at all the crows!!! I'd be in heaven seeing so many together like that but I've never seen such a large congregation of crows together, wow! Those pictures were taken somewhere in Canada I see, there is a place but I forget where now that I've read has a big crow "problem". I'm thinking of London, Ontario but I'm not sure.

The park looks beautiful and the pictures are gorgeous with the backdrop of the water, the buildings and the beautiful sky.

I see some *VERY* large gulls in many of the pictures too....boy, they make the crows look like little birds Not sure what kind they are, but I'm thinking glaucous gulls. They just look HUGE!

Thanks for the posting the awesome crow pics


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, you know, like Brad, I am a big crow lover. Tell your friend that I enjoyed these pictures so much. I was amazed at the feather growth on the raven's beak and below the beak - kinda like whiskers.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Terry those pictures of the ravens are georgous! I rehabbed a Grackle 2 summers ago and I was so amazed at how extremely smart he was and so sweet too. He washed all his food before he ate it and loved taking bathes. Clean birds with their young as well. You can always tell a Grackle is nesting near by as they always remove the youngs poo from the nest and drop it on the fly outside the nest. Ravens are beautiful birds along with Crows. 

Cindy


----------

